
Ask HN: Does Prezi still run their bug bounty program? - foota
I reported a bug to them last week and I was wondering if they still check their email or anything, it doesn&#x27;t look like their hall of fame had been updated in a while.
======
ghoranyi
Yes. I left Prezi's engineering team 2 months ago and back then it was still
running. Be patient, they'll get back to you - they're super nice people.

~~~
foota
Thanks for getting back to me, it's been two weeks now, how long do you think
I should give them before I reach out through another channel?

~~~
ghoranyi
Let me just ping them.

~~~
foota
That's not necessary anymore, thank you though :) I tried a different email
and they got back to me. Turns out their first reply went into my spam. Doh!

